# Al`s Schmunzelecke:



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Links und kleine Witze von Al (Hecht24) wie jeden Monat. Danke dafür Al:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/schmunzelecke.htm


----------

